# Brauche mal Eure Hilfe



## bLu3-$h4rK (4. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab hier so n kleinen Jungen im Dorf, der mir sagen will das 1. Die Votecgabeln (z.b. die GS4) völliger schrott sind. 2. Das Votec und Rock Shox irgend wie zusammen gehören bzw. an der Votecgabel Rock Shox Teile verbaut sind/werden.

Hoffe es kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen.

Danke


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2006)

1. Hat er Recht 
2. Vollkommen richtig. Alles gehört bekanntlich mit allem zusammen und am Ende steckt doch sowieso Rock Shox (alternativ:die CIA, KGB, der Vatikan, die Mafia, usw. ...) dahinter 

Tschuldigung, konnte nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (4. Dezember 2006)

Pass mal auf, da ist plutonium drin!


----------



## GFreude (4. Dezember 2006)

bLu3-$h4rK schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier so n kleinen Jungen im Dorf, der mir sagen will das 1. Die Votecgabeln (z.b. die GS4) völliger schrott sind. 2. Das Votec und Rock Shox irgend wie zusammen gehören bzw. an der Votecgabel Rock Shox Teile verbaut sind/werden.
> 
> Hoffe es kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen.
> 
> Danke



1. Völliger Quatsch! Die ersten Votec-Gabeln sind meines Wissens "Made in Germany" und echt solide. Fahre selber noch eine GS4 an meinem Votec T5 und habe bis heute keinerlei Probleme (mit der Gabel ) gehabt. Bei der GS5 oder GS6 wurden jedoch Teile (untere Gabelbrücke aus Magnesium) aus Fernost verbaut. Was mir Herr Steiner (steinerdesign; baut nach wie vor gute solide Doppelbrückengabeln) http://www.steinerdesign.net und auch Hr. Liesegang von heydenbike (jetziger Nachfolger von VOTEC)  http://www.votec.de bestätigt haben. Die GS 4 ist nach wie vor eine der solidestens Gabeln von Votec!

Meines Wissens baut im Moment gar keiner mehr Votec Gabeln. Steinerdesign tuned zwar noch Votec Gabeln. Baut jetzt aber selbst wunderschöne und leichte Doppelbrückengabeln (McAir mit nur ca. 1900 Gramm)
Des Weiteren verbaut und baut wohl noch Voitl (http://www.voitl-bikes.de/ eigene Doppelbrückengabeln, welche genau wie die McAir den Votec Gabeln äußerlich und teilweise, je nach Ausführung, auch innerlich ähneln. Die Gabel heißt hier Air2. Ich habe mir gerade eine McAir Professionell von Steinerdesign mit Dämpfer-Lockout-System (DLS), Speed-Diver-System (SDS) und verstärkten Standrohren für mein Voitl Mc VIII genehmigt. Das Bike mit der MCAir-Gabel läßt sich wunderschön fahren und sieht echt fett aus. Ist aber natürlich Ansichts- bzw. Geschmackssache.

Wenn du es aber genau Wissen willst, ruf doch die o.g. Herrn einfach mal an. Habe schon öfters mit den Herren gesprochen und bin begeistert von deren Bereitschaft zu helfen. 

P.S.: Als alter Votec - Fan und neuer Voitl-Fan bin ich ggf. ein bisschen Voreingenommen.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich sachs doch: Verschwörung, alle von RS gekauft


----------



## GFreude (4. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich sachs doch: Verschwörung, alle von RS gekauft




Ich glaub du kommst bei den 13 Gabeln und Bikes schon so langsam durcheinander


----------



## bLu3-$h4rK (5. Dezember 2006)

[email protected]
wenigstens einer der hier vernüftig antwortet


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2006)

bLu3-$h4rK schrieb:


> [email protected]
> wenigstens einer der hier vernüftig antwortet



Dann melde ich mich auch mal:

Wenn mir ein Junge aus meinem Dorf sagen würde, Votec Gabeln seien schlecht und die würden Rock Shox Teile verbauen (obwohl, es gab Zeiten, da hätten sie's besser getan...), dann wäre ich auch ganz aufgeregt!

Nein, mal im Ernst: Du darfst bei so einer Fragestellung nicht erwarten, das hier alles Bierernst genommen wird. GFreude ist ein langjähriger Votecfahrer, der alle Höhen und Tiefen der letzten Zeit mitgemacht und vor allem mitgelitten hat und trotzdem ein treuer Fan der Marke geblieben ist. Auch wenn wir es verschiedentlich versucht haben, ihn zu anderen Marken zu bekehren. Das der Junge bei euch aus dem Dorf wohl daneben liegen musste, ist offensichtlich, wenn man sich die Produkte der beiden Firmen (Rock Shox und Votec) einfach mal genau anschaut. Die einzige Gabel, mit der die Votec GS 4 ähnlichkeit hat, wären die Boxxer der ersten Generation. Selbst da gibt es so viele Unterschiede, diese hier aufzuzählen würde den Rahmen sprengen.
Die Biker mit Votec Gabeln die ich kenne, sind eigentlich alle recht zufrieden mit der Performance der Gabeln, ältere Modelle mit z.B Elastomeren sind da natürlich mit heutigen, modernen Luftgabeln mit allem Schicki-Micki nicht mehr zu vergleichen. An CC und Marathonbikes, die in meinem Bekanntenkreis gefahren werden, sind Doppelbrückengabeln sowieso nur ganz selten zu finden, hier wird die "normale" Einfachbrücke gefahren.

So, ich hoffe, Du hast verstanden warum man hier manchmal auch ein klein wenig auf den Arm genommen wird, mach Dir nichts draus, das passiert jedem hier! 

 Garantiert Votecfreie Grüsse aus Escheburg ,
Manni
(der ja auch Magura gut findet, das ruft bei einigen Leuten das gleiche Stirnrunzeln wie Votec hervor...)


----------



## edvars (5. Dezember 2006)

bLu3-$h4rK schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier so n kleinen Jungen im Dorf, der mir sagen will das 1. Die Votecgabeln (z.b. die GS4) völliger schrott sind. 2. Das Votec und Rock Shox irgend wie zusammen gehören bzw. an der Votecgabel Rock Shox Teile verbaut sind/werden.
> 
> Hoffe es kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen.
> 
> Danke





1. Votec oder Voitel, ist vohl eher für Technik begiesterte Ingenjörer die gerne basteln.  Eine besondre guten ruf haben die Beide marken beim Hardcore bikern nicht's, Ich denke mir meistens weil die Votec Rahmen nicht besondres solide war. Und klar wenn man eine kleiner junge ist, die nicht viel Geld ausgeben kann und sein MTB bis ins Dirtbereich Fahrt, ist Votec nicht die rigtige wahl.


----------



## kitor (11. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann ein kleiner Junge Votec kennen? Die gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr oder?

Wardas nicht mal so eine Firma, die ein paar Jahre Alubikes hergestellt hat...die nicht immer so arg lange gehalten haben? Und so Elastomerfederzeugs haben die doch auch gemacht?


----------



## NC1- (28. Dezember 2006)

Komme auch aus dem Norden und fahre Votec GS4 Airjust und GS5Air2. letztere mit Steiner-Tuning. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern. Habe erst kürzlich meine GS5 komplett !! zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Kann man alles selber machen, was man von anderen Gabeln namhafter Hersteller nicht behaupten kann. Also bei Problemen kannst du mich gerne ansprechen. Komme aus Hamburg.
Hör nicht so viel auf kleine Jungen. Die müssen noch viel lernen im Leben.
Gruß NC1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NC1- (28. Dezember 2006)

kitor schrieb:


> Wie kann ein kleiner Junge Votec kennen? Die gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr oder?
> 
> Wardas nicht mal so eine Firma, die ein paar Jahre Alubikes hergestellt hat...die nicht immer so arg lange gehalten haben? Und so Elastomerfederzeugs haben die doch auch gemacht?



Auf den solltest du auch nicht hören. Alubikes ... genau !! Und Elastomerferderzeugs. War damals genau unterm A.. angebracht, damits dort nicht Aua macht.


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2007)

NC1- schrieb:


> Auf den solltest du auch nicht hören. Alubikes ... genau !! Und Elastomerferderzeugs. War damals genau unterm A.. angebracht, damits dort nicht Aua macht.


----------

